# Anyone else registered for the 2010 S-T-P?



## Stratocruiser

I registered at the Bike Expo back in mid-February, but have not yet received any packet or information in the mail.

I'm a first-time rider in the STP, and am really looking forward to it.

Here's my problem: The cycling buddies I intended to ride with failed to register before the registration was closed on April 16.

So, if anyone here has registered and opts not to go, we could certainly buy your registrations. I could use 1, 2, or 3 additional registrations.

Any thoughts? If so, e-mail me at: [email protected]


----------



## rcnute

I'm going! Here's my STP bike. Seriously. Everyone post a photo now.


----------



## MarvinK

Too much of a zoo... and definitely too many morons.


----------



## rcnute

MarvinK said:


> Too much of a zoo... and definitely too many morons.


Hate! Hate! Hate! 

http://www.comedycentral.com/videos/index.jhtml?title=playa-haters-ball&videoId=24419


----------



## bigbill

Stratocruiser said:


> I registered at the Bike Expo back in mid-February, but have not yet received any packet or information in the mail.
> 
> I'm a first-time rider in the STP, and am really looking forward to it.
> 
> Here's my problem: The cycling buddies I intended to ride with failed to register before the registration was closed on April 16.
> 
> So, if anyone here has registered and opts not to go, we could certainly buy your registrations. I could use 1, 2, or 3 additional registrations.
> 
> Any thoughts? If so, e-mail me at: [email protected]


There were many tickets available on the Cascade site last year. I used it to sell my ticket last year after my schedule changed.


----------



## DaveT

I'm in and ready to ride. Geez, with the weather we've had over here on the dry side, I've got about 500 miles already.


----------



## jlwdm

bigbill said:


> There were many tickets available on the Cascade site last year. I used it to sell my ticket last year after my schedule changed.


New rules this year - non-transferable. Can get a refund until 29 days (I think) before ride and then will likely resell these tickets. Some means of getting a ticket by volunteering.

Will delete all posts on Cascase forum trying to sell tickets.

Jeff


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Holy carp! I missed out?! My wife and I are both planning on doing it. I'll have to figger out a way to get some tix, or pirate the ride if need be.


----------



## Gnarly 928

ChilliConCarnage said:


> Holy carp! I missed out?! My wife and I are both planning on doing it. I'll have to figger out a way to get some tix, or pirate the ride if need be.


 Wassup with them not allowing transfers? A ticket is a ticket..don't make much diff. who is on the bike.
There will likely be lots of un-paid riders..if you can't buy an unused slot..just go..public road, isn't it?


----------



## zstjohnorbea

you have to register? ugh. i really hope i can still ride. I've only been riding a couple months and i wasn't aware of this ride till recently.


----------



## kreger

get out early to beat the mess.

if you cant now you will surely be able to get a registration through craigslist.









ill be on this


----------



## rcnute

kreger said:


> get out early to beat the mess.
> 
> if you cant now you will surely be able to get a registration through craigslist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill be on this


I have seen this bike and can verify it is badass. I expect a sub-10 hour time for its rider.


----------



## kreger

sub 10 total time or ride time? the one time i did stp was 06 and i finished with a 10 hour and some change (like a dime and a nickel) ride time, that was my first real year of riding on the road. 

doing my bet to rip up the flats this year, stp should suit me. have a tri the next morning, a short one, but its for company bragging rights.

nute, thanks for the flattering remark about speed


----------



## MisterAngular

Hey, kreger... is that angrybeesound blog you(rs)? 

I'm not registered for the STP this year, but kinda wishin' I was. First time was 2007 (two days) and last year I stepped up to the plate and did it in a single day, although I didn't have anywhere near enough training. Pretty slow, not part of a paceline for most of the way, averaged maybe a little over 17... but at least I finished.  This year I think I could better.

Flying Wheels Summer Century tomorrow! Maybe I'll see some of you there... and not know it.


----------



## Rsix

MarvinK said:


> Too much of a zoo... and definitely too many morons.


I agree. Way too much chaos, especially once you hit Oregon with the narrow shoulders and rougher roads.


----------



## kreger

angular, yeah, angrybeesound is m(in)e. its been neglected something fierce these last two quarters of school.

how was everyones flying wheels? it was a great day


----------



## MisterAngular

Oh, yeah. Perfect weather for Flying Wheels yesterday! I pretty went solo, didn't stay with any one group of riders. First significant ride on the Cervelo R3 I built up a couple weeks ago. No flats, no cramps, and 18.36 MPH average for the 97 miles. :thumbsup:


----------



## kreger

good good. i chose the opposite approach and headed out with a core group of 8. we finished with a moving average of 21.1 (!!) and finished the entire ride either just under or just over 5 hours. it was an amazing day.


----------



## MisterAngular

Nice! 21 MPH average! That put's the *FLYIN'* in Flying Wheels! The Garmin says 5 hour 17 minutes in the saddle, 5 hours 41 elapsed for me. My average was 18.8 MPH at the 80 mile mark before that last frickin' climb. I was hurtin' by that time, so it was a pretty slow chug up the hill. Longest ride of the year for me so far. Good training.

I'm still on the fence about the STP, since I'm not registered and none of my friends/usual riding buddies are doing it. In retrospect, I think I should have registered if for no other reason than to give myself something to train for! If I do manage to beg, borrow or steal a registration, I'm definitely going for it in a single day again. I can't see ever going back to the 2 day plan. Next time I'd like to ride with a group and hopefully average close to 20.


----------



## MisterAngular

So, getting back on topic... here's me at the finish line last year after 202 miles of Suffering Torture & Pain (STP):










(Sorry, no way I'm paying MarathonFoto $50 for their crappy/grainy/noisy/blurry/hot pixel pics.)

Last year I was on a 2006 Litespeed Sienna based road bike. This year, if I do it, I'll be on this bike:










(Build-in-progress photo.)


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

You have to watch out for Kreger on hills though. He climbs by absorbing the souls of everybody he passes. I have witnessed him manpiring his way up the Issaquah-Fall City Road and it is not pretty!


----------



## MisterAngular

Yikes. You think coating my heartrate strap with garlic oil and updating the firmware on my Garmin would help ward off this watt-sucking, demonic threat on wheels? 

That or I could just not shower for a few days, and eat lots of chili. 

Edit: I am *not* joking about the chili. Just made a big pot last night! :devil: After washing it down with a few IPAs, the only question is whether I should be classified as a "biofuel" or "dirty bomb". :yikes:


----------



## Argentius

*Actually, probably*

I was not expecting to but a last-minute chance to get down to Ptown came up, so, I figured, what the heck?

I have no big group this year so I will probably just hit the start area at 4:30 or whatever, find a bunch of shaved legs and matching kits, and offer up some firepower.

Need to stay with the fast bunch to stay ahead of the silliness.


----------



## snowgor

too much work and too much rain. it's gonna be the most expensive t-shirt I own. oh well, 2011 will be here soon


----------



## kreger

Is that code for 'someone buy my registration?'


----------



## rcnute

Argentius said:


> I was not expecting to but a last-minute chance to get down to Ptown came up, so, I figured, what the heck?
> 
> I have no big group this year so I will probably just hit the start area at 4:30 or whatever, find a bunch of shaved legs and matching kits, and offer up some firepower.
> 
> Need to stay with the fast bunch to stay ahead of the silliness.


Or drop back and ride with me, JP and the other cool cats. 

I gave away the Raleigh mixte to BikeWorks; guess I need to do some dumpster diving to find my "STP bike."


----------



## Argentius

rcnute said:


> Or drop back and ride with me, JP and the other cool cats.
> 
> I gave away the Raleigh mixte to BikeWorks; guess I need to do some dumpster diving to find my "STP bike."


Aw, that was a cool bike!

JP can ride me into the ground, I am pretty sure he'll get to Portland and just not notice, and end up in San Francisco or some such.


----------



## MisterAngular

I missed the brief few milliseconds that the registration re-opened for earlier today (9 AM). So how many of you guys are actually registered and how many intend to ride it "outlaw style"? Kind of a pisser they don't formally allow the registrations to be transfered anymore.


----------



## Argentius

*Registered*

Seriously, this isn't a cool one to ride outlaw. It's a BIG ride as it is, it takes a lot to put it together, and there are always a few crashes.

If a crash -- even through no fault of your own -- INVOLVES a nonregistered rider, the headaches are through the farking roof.

That, plus, you know, aid, supplies, etc. If you want to ride to PDX on your own, hey, there are lots of good days for it, it's a well-marked route.

Guys, guys, it ALWAYS sells out early.

Though, it has been transferrable up until this year, I am not sure what is up with that.





MisterAngular said:


> I missed the brief few milliseconds that the registration re-opened for earlier today (9 AM). So how many of you guys are actually registered and how many intend to ride it "outlaw style"? Kind of a pisser they don't formally allow the registrations to be transfered anymore.


----------



## MisterAngular

Yeah, I hear ya. Just askin'. I'll probably scrap it for this year since I don't have a registration. Wasn't originally planning to do it.


----------



## Argentius

MisterAngular said:


> Yeah, I hear ya. Just askin'. I'll probably scrap it for this year since I don't have a registration. Wasn't originally planning to do it.


Right on.

There are some organized "centuries" that I have ridden sans registration, I will admit -- but mostly to keep friends company, and I packed along all of my own food and drink, so, basically, I was just riding on the roads that the century happened to be on.

Those things have a few hundred riders, though -- STP is whacky, it has to CUT OFF at 10,000. Unbelievable.


----------



## snowgor

*maybe*



kreger said:


> Is that code for 'someone buy my registration?'


All I know is I will proudly wear my T-shirt to work on Monday (all my co-workers know I'm not doing STP this year) and will proudly show off my most expensive T-shirt ever... Well, except for that one incident in Vegas...

If you are going to use my ticket, you'd better be fast. With Google now days, I can't have my rep. tainted by a slow time... ha ha!!


----------



## MisterAngular

Well, I'll be faster than I was last year!  Lesson learned: trying to draft a guy on a recumbent is pointless.


----------



## Stratocruiser

I purchased my registration at Bike Expo, and one of my two riding companions managed to nab one during Cascade's brief sale of returned registrations yesterday morning.

We're still in need of one registration for our group.

snowgor, I've sent you a PM.


----------



## MisterAngular

It looks like I've secured a registration... assuming the guy follows through. Any of you guys officially planning to meet up at the starting line? I don't have a group to ride with this year, friends weren't interested or bailed. I'm hoping to average around 18 MPH for the ride and roll in to Portland by 6 PM this year. 

Yeah... 200+ miles in a day... WTF. My ass hurts just thiking about it! Actually, last year I got off the bike in Portland, went over to the Honey Bucket, and discovered the reason SOME parts of my body didn't hurt is because they went *numb*. I was mortified: "Dude, I can't feel my junk!"  Took a few days to get back to normal. :blush2:


----------



## snowgor

still have a ticket available if anyone is interested.


----------



## JP

You guys crack me up. Saw Kreger at the start of Flying Wheels just before he inhaled a few dozen soles going up Inglewood. I rode that with a friend who did his first century that day.

I'm in for the two day STP with same friend. I'll be on a green Bianchi San Jose, as my commuter from India is in storage somewhere while my friend looks for a house. Priorities, Man!

Speaking of garage sale bikes -- while on a ride today near Olympia, we met some guy in a pick-up truck with three seriously dusty garage sale bikes. One was a Paramount track bike. 

Hope to see you on the road. JP


----------



## MisterAngular

Well, sounds like some of you guys are too fast for me and others are on the two-day set-the-cruise-control plan. If any of you guys like the idea of averaging 18 to 20 MPH and rolling into Portland by 6 PM, hit me up here or by e-mail (btp -> s16v dot com), phone/text (two five three 9514712) , Facebook (.com/misterangular), smoke signals, semaphores, etc. Thanks.

Bradley


----------



## rcnute

JP said:


> You guys crack me up. Saw Kreger at the start of Flying Wheels just before he inhaled a few dozen soles going up Inglewood. I rode that with a friend who did his first century that day.
> 
> I'm in for the two day STP with same friend. I'll be on a green Bianchi San Jose, as my commuter from India is in storage somewhere while my friend looks for a house. Priorities, Man!
> 
> Speaking of garage sale bikes -- while on a ride today near Olympia, we met some guy in a pick-up truck with three seriously dusty garage sale bikes. One was a Paramount track bike.
> 
> Hope to see you on the road. JP


Shoulda forked over the cash and ghost-ridden it home.

See y'all on my black Kogswell P/R fixed gear (plan was to ride my Raleigh Twenty folding bike but the friend I'm riding with thinks I'll be too poky on it).


----------



## JP

Can we go now?


----------



## MisterAngular

Go to bed? Sure! I think the worst part of this whole thing is having to get up 3 AM.

Hope to see some of you out there tomorrow. Planning to meet up with Agentius and maybe one other guy at the starting line. I'll be wearing these...

5889
















and riding this... 










Bradley


----------

